

Kicksend Goes Mobile For Instant, Async Sharing Of Big Files - brendanlim
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/16/kicksend-goes-mobile-with-a-new-iphone-app-for-instant-asynchronous-sharing-of-big-files/

======
skyfallsin
Here's a link to the iPhone app itself:
<http://itunes.apple.com/us/artist/kicksend/id485429894>

------
rdl
This is such an annoying problem now, especially in video/audio production on
location, or conferences. In the past you've been stuck setting up on-site
infrastructure to share things, and then training/debugging/supporting
everyone who needs to use it, or recording email or postal addresses and
figuring out how to exchange stuff afterward.

A mobile solution from Kicksend is great, and I'm really looking forward to
using it next time I'm at a conference.

